# I-Pad Photo Viewer



## brucephotog (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello All,  I have been looking for a app for my Ipad.  Need to view images and still maintain the orginal file name.  Granted Ipad does a very nice job showing images, BUT the file names are changed (image 1 of ??).  Anyone know of a app to download or purchase?


----------



## flatflip (Sep 16, 2011)

Interesting! (bump)


----------



## jolieteddie (Sep 16, 2011)

I have found two that retain file name and will also allow you to rename the file if you want:

Photo Manager Pro
SortShots

Both require you to import photos into the program which manages the photos outside of the built-in Photo app. 

Both allow you to sort photos manually. SortShots also allows you to tag photos and then sort by those tags. It's very powerful. You don't have albums, but rather "sorts."

Photo Manager Pro allows you to create album folders and you can move images between folders, etc. You can import in a variety of ways, including grabbing photos from your Camera Roll, or via iTunes file sharing in Apps, or via WiFi, etc. Very nice. It also will play videos.


----------



## brucephotog (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  Will give it a try.


----------

